# This both a pregnant mare and weather video



## Dickel (Mar 1, 2022)

I started the video showing how my truck was getting thru the mud. When I got to where Kacie was eating hay I see her foal had pushed its self over to one side. I didn't notice it at the time but while viewing it I see it had moved some while I videoed. No quick kicking.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2022)

Did they put the steering wheel on the wrong side of your truck? 

Sweet ponies!


----------



## Dickel (Mar 2, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Did they put the steering wheel on the wrong side of your truck?
> 
> Sweet ponies!


It is on the best side for me when doing chores; I love it!


----------

